

Ask HN: To-do list that lets you put a lot of detail in each task - cool-RR

I know that these days there are more to-do lists than Chinese people. I was looking for one that will satisfy my needs, and after about a dozen that didn't I decided to ask here.<p>I'm looking for a to-do list that lets you put a lot of detail in each task. Most to-do lists only let you put one line in the task, while I want to write pages of text about each task. I want to keep track of my progress in each task. It's more for mini-projects than for tasks. I will have a lot to write about each project. I'm not even sure if what I'm looking for will be called a to-do list or something else.<p>Does anyone have a recommendation?
======
Stasyan
Check this one out: <http://www.abstractspoon.com/tdl_resources.html>

~~~
pasbesoin
I've been a happy user. The developer, Dan, is very responsive.

It's not cross platform, but it is open source. I wonder whether anyone's
tried it under Wine.

BTW, task comments can be either plain text or rich text, in case you don't
initially notice this.

~~~
cool-RR
I started to use it, it's pretty cool. But I noticed the download page wasn't
updated since 2007. Is it really a living project or what?

~~~
pasbesoin
This is where it really lives. It requires a free registration (I know) to
download. I've never had a problem, and I let the occasional email from code
project just go to a secondary email account that I use for such
registrations.

<http://www.codeproject.com/KB/applications/todolist2.aspx>

------
smoody
In the past, I was a big fan on omnioutliner (mac) for that purpose, but now
I'm sold on TaskPaper (also mac). Check out the screencast to 'get it'

    
    
      http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/taskpaper

~~~
cool-RR
I use a PC with Windows, will it work?

